# Solved: In Word, how do I disable these backwards P things?



## great_dame (Nov 10, 2002)

This is embarrassing, but hey. I don't know how to fix this.

How do I turn off the fact that every line in Mic Word has backwards-looking P's and the fact that there's a little black dot between each word? What the heck did I do.


----------



## Deon555 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi.

It may be embarrasing, but i once had the same prob.
You'll find the button that looks like the backwards "p" on the top toolbar - the Standard Toolbar. should be next to the Zoom control near top right.


Let me know how it goes.
Deon


----------



## Deon555 (Jan 18, 2006)

Deon


----------



## great_dame (Nov 10, 2002)

I have Word 2003 and can't even see a magnifying icon at the top except for "print preview", "research" and "document map"....

Nevermind! I had to go in and select it to show in the standard toolbar first. SOLVED!!!!! You're awesome, sir.


----------



## Deon555 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just Glad i could help


----------

